# 1966 Lemans Bench Seat Upholstery Issue



## Texas (Nov 19, 2016)

First off, 

Fairly novice. I have worked on my lemans for about 2 years. Finally to the point of putting in the new upholstery. Here is where the problem arises. I did the rear seat bench "Bottom"...and it came out perfect. The upholstery folded over, I tightened it up and it came out perfect.

I started on the top and it has turned into a really bad job. Worried I'm on the cusp of ruining this expensive OPGI cover. Any way to fix my errors and any tips to get this thing on. 

Stuff you should know. 
- Both tears are on the same side
- Distinct industries is the cover brand
- Model is 1966 Lemans Hard top 

(I've heard the actual frames vary depending on model but it seems like the bottom should have been just as hard then...and it was a breeze) 

First two are the side that is "ok" still looks dangerously close to ripping

https://imgur.com/oN7RyRi

https://imgur.com/Of3zK6C

These two have ripped at the sticking or right next to it

https://imgur.com/1D4DOuV

https://imgur.com/7ot5eYd


----------

